# 206 days to go



## ducknut141

Well the end of another great waterfowl season has passed. My son and I ended with a great Canada goose hunt. Now the the non hunting part of waterfowl season (there is no off season for ducks/geese just a non hunting season). It's time to repair everything that broke or wore out. We are taking our guns for Ceracoating. The list of needs and wants for next hunting season is LONG. It will be here before I'm ready as usual. 206 LONG LONG days to go.


----------



## bdawg

It was a great season. Maybe next season, we'll get to hunt together. I decided to go rabbit hunting instead this weekend and saw no rabbits, but the geese that I've been wanting to hunt at this one spot next to my rabbit hunting area were finally there where I could hunt them. Too bad the season was over already! 

I already bought a duck butt on clearance that splashes the water around. I need to repair the holes in my bags, buy some new camo burlap or just buy a blind for my boat, and untangle the mess of tangled decoy lines that my dad left me when he didn't wrap them up properly before putting them away! Rookie mistake. His 1st season waterfowl hunting since he was a kid. He said he enjoyed it more than he expected!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

bdawg said:


> It was a great season. Maybe next season, we'll get to hunt together. I decided to go rabbit hunting instead this weekend and saw no rabbits, but the geese that I've been wanting to hunt at this one spot next to my rabbit hunting area were finally there where I could hunt them. Too bad the season was over already!
> 
> I already bought a duck butt on clearance that splashes the water around. I need to repair the holes in my bags, buy some new camo burlap or just buy a blind for my boat, and untangle the mess of tangled decoy lines that my dad left me when he didn't wrap them up properly before putting them away! Rookie mistake. His 1st season waterfowl hunting since he was a kid. He said he enjoyed it more than he expected!


Ducknut..allways glad when its over(worn out, brken stuff,cleaning,etc) but a week later I am counting down days again!!Sure is a sickness, huhhh! at 72 chits getting harder, but got a couple young guys fired up this year, sure helps humpin deek!!


----------



## ducknut141

Yep gets a little tougher every year. I'm sad at the end but usually beat up. 139 days to go but who's counting LOL. I know I still won't be ready. I have a LONG LONG list of needs wants and changes for next hunting season. There is no off season for waterfowl just a season you can hunt and a season you can't.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ducknut141 said:


> Yep gets a little tougher every year. I'm sad at the end but usually beat up. 139 days to go but who's counting LOL. I know I still won't be ready. I have a LONG LONG list of needs wants and changes for next hunting season. There is no off season for waterfowl just a season you can hunt and a season you can't.


Well said!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Du


Deadeyedeek said:


> Well said!!


cknut..I am so ready for Sept..my way is getting less and less wheat fields for early geese and doves, so instead of leaseing my 40, I planted wheat late, and put 32 rows of sunflowers gonna see what happins..might get interesting


----------



## ducknut141

Ya gonna be interesting. I'm getting my 14 foot jon boat set up for hauling the layout box. We are going to hit some of the low horse power lakes that hold allot of geese this year for early season. They also have teal


----------



## ducknut141

WOW 63 days to go and I already ordered all my out of state licence and mine and my son and daughter in laws duck stamp from the postal store. Holy crap I may actually be ready by season start. Oh let me rethink that NO WAY starting to think about some new decoys, Like the 500 I have aren't enough


----------



## Sammy Bixler

I tried applying for my draw hunts today. Kept telling me i needed my ssn and it was in the box would not let me go forward any advice?


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you I forgot to do that


----------



## ducknut141

I just did mine maybe the system was overloaded


----------



## garhtr

https://www.ducks.org/conservation/waterfowl-research-science/late-spring-2020-habitat-outlook
It is coming fast and things are looking pretty good up north.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Deadeyedeek

garhtr said:


> https://www.ducks.org/conservation/waterfowl-research-science/late-spring-2020-habitat-outlook
> It is coming fast and things are looking pretty good up north.
> Good luck and good hunting


I am really ready..gonna shoot Mich also..just finishing a drive in floating blind for my lake place, going to let her rip this year, not too many left at 71..good luck everyone


----------



## DLC

I'm thinking of trying Michigan this year as well.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

DLC said:


> I'm thinking of trying Michigan this year as well.


Allways have to get the 76.00 fishing license, for 266.00 get the hunt fish combo, with 2 deer tags so said what the heck..


----------



## ducknut141

Ouch!


----------



## DLC

We already have non res base license from Turkey season so what the heck that's the biggest cost, might as well try to get lucky and hunt flooded corn.


----------



## ducknut141

Harsons Island? I thought I read somewhere the USFW was going to stop that this year.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ducknut141 said:


> Harsons Island? I thought I read somewhere the USFW was going to stop that this year.


Ducknut...its only money, hell used to spend that much on a weekend drunk!! Glad I quit


----------



## bdawg

Man, I haven't even begun to get ready! Unless you count the kayak trip I took last night to a backwater area of a big lake. Saw a lot of honkers there! Unfortunately, they will drop the water level of the lake before hunting season. I bought a homemade blind for my boat. Need to fit it up right for my boat though. Also have to fix a trailer so it fits my duck boat. My other trailer is all bent out of shape from hitting a rock while trying to back it into the driveway. That rusty old trailer gave me a good 11 years of service though! Haven't even thought about decoys yet. I would like to get more goose floaters or teal floaters if I can find some used for a decent price. Been too busy rebuilding my deck this summer.


----------



## ducknut141

I thought I read the USFW was going to put a stop to hunting in flooded crop fields. Maybe it was just Canada and some states. Oh well I spent the last few days messing around with the layout cleaning the inside putting epoxy on exposed fiberglass getting ready to repaint it. We have been in and out of it so much it's bare Fiberglas.


----------



## lawrence1

Need to order a new stake for the Mojo, factory stake is crap. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deadeyedeek

lawrence1 said:


> Need to order a new stake for the Mojo, factory stake is crap. Any suggestions?


I made my own, just take 1/2inch conduit and tack weld or epoxy a square stub on top for Mojo or dove spinner and can make any length..very simple and cheep


----------

